# Weed wacker/trimmer ryobi 725r



## WeedChopper (Sep 17, 2008)

JAVAMAN said:


> Hi i have a ryobi 725r trimmer.. the other week i tried using it. I pulled the pull string and it seems to be stuck on something, I have abut 12"'s of rope out of it. I can not get it to retract back into the weed wacker . Can anyone help me I really appreciate it.


I hope your piston isn't frozen up in the cylinder. This happened to me last week. It turns out my engine is an older type which used a large diameter clutch rotor and drum and a piston with a single ring. This part has been dis
continued and the replacement piston/ring/rod assembly to fit the 725r has 2 compression rings which would intuitively seem to provide better reliability
against this kind of failure as well as longer life (at least as far as keeping
compression is concerned). The new smaller clutch assembly is also a more
normal looking design than the old style one (which used a single spring
which was simply curled around into a ring and rode in a deep groove cut
into the sides of the clutch rotor and counterweights). I rather liked the
idea of the larger diameter drum but the new type seems like it would be
more reliable. 
WeedChopper


----------



## robert st.onge (Aug 24, 2015)

*weed wacker modification*

Several years ago, I bought a modication so that my gas fired
troy built could use wacker line and do away with need for spool.
Great feature. It died when wrong gas was used.
Now recently I bought cobalt ion litiuim battery unit and love the power it has... But I don't like the spool feature. Recently had a medical stroke that limits my activites.

I have searched for diy that would allow for modification to
battery operated weed wacker. I contacted folks that sold me
mode for troy built and they stated that they can not do modes
for battery powered units. 

I do not believe its impossible to do!! Can some one out there help me.
Thank you.
Newbie


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Take a look at this video, it's not a 725r but they're the same starter assembly.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Just saw this post is 7 years old but still might be helpful to someone.


----------

